# Experience with hi-top bike shoes?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I've grown tired of getting scraped and banged up between the bottom of my ankle and the bottom of my shin guards.I'm considering a pair of biking specific hi-tops (like the FiveTen Cylone and Impact-High).

Does anyone ride with hi-tops for 10+ miles at a time and recommend it? Have you tried it, but found that they rubbed your feet the wrong way? I'd like to know what to expect before I pedal for a few hours straight. I ride local singletrack and hit all the TTF's (a freak landing off of one caught my ankle between a tree and my frame, which now brings me here...).

I bought a pair of Vans hi-tops over the weekend that worked well enough for dirt jumping yesterday, but I'm worried that their flexibility might be an issue on longer rides.

Thanks for any wisdom you might share.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

I run Shimano's 3/4 top shoes. They are scooped out in the rear to allow full ankle ROM. I have zero issues with them and enjoy the ankle protection


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear Hi Top Chuck Taylors...(the leather kind)..I get em custom made off the website and wear the old ones to ride in...I dunno if that counts or what you are looking for..but they seem to serve me well..I wish I rode Van's but I like the feel of the chucks better. Im an old skater and thats what I would wear skating...so it just feels natural.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I ride clipless shimano 3/4 high and like them. Gives more protection and seems to be a good 'all mountain' shoe for me. I've heard good things about FiveTen shoes, and you'll probably like the extra protection of a high top. Might give up a little weight, but doesn't matter that much if you are a casual all mountain or free rider. Most guys who ride platforms dig the FiveTens... never tried them but they are supposed to stick to the pedals well. Skate shoes are usually built solid & would work good too.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to the 5.10 High Impacts next summer just to keep dust out of my shoes. The extra protection is an added bonus. For long rides, just make sure they're well-broken in. Same as any shoe or wear sockliners for a little extra protection from blisters or rubbing the wrong areas if they're not broken in.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

PeytonP said:


> I bought a pair of Vans hi-tops over the weekend that worked well enough for dirt jumping yesterday, but I'm worried that their flexibility might be an issue on longer rides.


Vans are a bit of a mixed bag.

The shoes from their bmx/skate lines are very good (Skink, TNT and Owens especially). I had a set of TNTs that I rode most days for three years, eventually the sole came off one they saw that much use. The soles are much stiffer and the uppers beefier than the fashion shoes.

I've had bad luck with the fashion lines as they're thin on the top and the soles are thin and floppy. Briefly had a set of classics but they were awful, every ride ended in sore feet.

Got a set of Skink mids now, regularly ride in them for six plus hours at a time and they're great. 
The biggest benefit is having the ankle covered, as you discovered mashing your ankle against the frame or cranks really fekking hurts!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Pimpride said:


> I ride clipless shimano 3/4 high and like them.


Yep, those are what I wear. Excellent all-around MTB shoe.

Plan to slip a neoprene booty inside and rock'em through the winter, as well.


----------



## fotios (Nov 13, 2011)

The above model should be the MT52?? 
I bought the new MT53s one month ago to replace my 14 year old SH-M055s, and i wear them every day with DeFeet Airator or Woolator socks. Great shoes, very strong and comfortable. My feets allways stay warm and dry.
Fotis


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. My first trail ride last week with my hi-top vans and guards didn't go well. My skin was pinched between the shoe and the guard and it was very uncomfortable. The more flexible Vans sole left me with odd shin pains above my outside ankle. The grip was not better than my DCs. 

I'm interested in a 3/4 top or an angled design like the Five Ten Karvers. The Impact High seems ideal, but I'm afraid they'll pinch the way the Vans do. I guess I'll have to spend some time working with Zappos to find the right combo.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I use Impact Highs for everything with no problems, but I don't use shin guards.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

PeytonP said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. My first trail ride last week with my hi-top vans and guards didn't go well. My skin was pinched between the shoe and the guard and it was very uncomfortable. The more flexible Vans sole left me with odd shin pains above my outside ankle. The grip was not better than my DCs.
> 
> I'm interested in a 3/4 top or an angled design like the Five Ten Karvers. The Impact High seems ideal, but I'm afraid they'll pinch the way the Vans do. I guess I'll have to spend some time working with Zappos to find the right combo.


Don't know where your ride, but the Karvers are HOT! I mean my feet get really hot in them; They don't have any ventilation and they are kind of big and clunky. That being said I do use them for my DH riding in the very rocky SW because they provide very good protection, but if I'm doing lots of pedaling they are too hot. My flats for everything else are the 5.10 Spitfires. Plenty of ventilation, super grippe, light and provide a little ankle padding in the "mid-top" style. I have the originals in blue and the "2" in grey.

MTBP


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> Don't know where your ride, but the Karvers are HOT! I mean my feet get really hot in them; They don't have any ventilation and they are kind of big and clunky.
> MTBP


Wow, thanks for this. I live in East Texas where we had two months of 100+F days. That is definitely something I need to consider.

Could anyone tell me what the Impacts are like heat/ventilation-wise? I'd like something super sticky and protective, but I can't very well have my feet melt either.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

PeytonP said:


> Wow, thanks for this. I live in East Texas where we had two months of 100+F days. That is definitely something I need to consider.
> 
> Could anyone tell me what the Impacts are like heat/ventilation-wise? I'd like something super sticky and protective, but I can't very well have my feet melt either.


They're hot. It's like riding in light hiking boots.


----------

